# New Additions



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 26, 2009)

I picked up some new additions at my society auction last night! 

Paph villosum 
Paph moquettianum x gianduiferum (??? no idea what this looks like and couldn't find anything online) 

Pleur. restrepioides 'dragonstone' CBR/AOS (and yes I was well aware of its "rare" olfactory attributes) 

and my first phrag. Eric Young (yes first phrag ever!) 
Unfortunately, the bloom fell off this am (with assistance from the cat). I am hoping it was its time, but the other bud has not opened yet. Can anyone tell me if its normal for the first flower to drop off before the second opens?


----------



## Hien (May 26, 2009)

phrags do this kind of thing a lot. They drop the flowers before they actually have the chance to be wilted


----------



## JeanLux (May 27, 2009)

nice buy!!! For the moquett. hybrid try this one => http://www.pbase.com/nguyenlang/image/42131232
Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

Lovely purchases!!!


----------



## P-chan (May 27, 2009)

Great choices! Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 27, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> nice buy!!! For the moquett. hybrid try this one => http://www.pbase.com/nguyenlang/image/42131232
> Jean



Thanks for the link. I really wasn't expecting that, but I'll enjoy it!!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> ...and my first phrag. Eric Young (yes first phrag ever!)



I bet it looks really lonely there without any blooms and alone; you should really get it another besseae hybrid friend! :evil:


----------



## Jorch (May 27, 2009)

Nice picks! Esp the Eric Young ( i am so biased towards phrags  )


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 27, 2009)

How is the colouring on the Eric young? 
I am trying to figure out why this member was selling it (and for so cheaply). Hes a great, honest guy so I really should trust his answer of "I just don't need it". I know he does not grow many phrags...but the plant is perfect...so I can't figure it out!


----------



## Wendy (May 29, 2009)

I was trying to get to that meeting but things didn't work out. Had a few to sell and was interested in seeing what was for sale. Glad you got some nice ones.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2009)

Nice pickup!!! :clap:


----------

